# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  Nui Suweenar
...und manchmal erkennt man die Leute ungeschminkt kaum wieder.


[youtube:tz5uppsr]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qwmrs51Js8&feature=related[/youtube:tz5uppsr]

----------


## Enrico

Bitte weitermachen   ::   ::

----------

